# Server ist heute nacht down!



## Dok (6. November 2002)

Sehr geehrte(r) Herr Lahme,

wegen eines notwendigen Umzuges in ein neues Rechenzentrum muss Ihr
Server in der Nacht vom Mittwoch, den 6.11.2002 auf den 7.11.2002
zwischen ca. 00:00 Uhr und 06:00 Uhr morgens für einige Zeit
heruntergefahren und ausgeschaltet werden. Nach Beendigung des Umzuges
wird der Server wieder ordnungsgemäß hochgefahren. 

Dies geschieht manuell durch unsere Techniker, Sie brauchen keinerlei
Änderungen vornehmen. 

Wir bedanken uns für Ihr Verständnis!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Ihre 1&1 Internet AG


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2002)

Was mach ich heute nacht nur ohne das AB?????????


----------



## Aalsepp (6. November 2002)

:c  :c  :c


----------



## Kalle25 (6. November 2002)

Thomas,

die Frage kann Dir wohl Deine frisch angetraute Ehefrau wohl am besten beantworten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2002)

@ kalle: ????????????????????????????????????????????

Gibts denn noch was im Leben außer Angeln und AB??


----------



## Hauslaigner (6. November 2002)

Dann schlaf ich halt :q 

*arme Frau 9904* :q


----------



## Kalle25 (6. November 2002)

Thomas,

ich glaube nun bist Dun alt genug um die ganze Wahrheit zu erfahren.

Ich fange dann also mal an: Es gibt also Bienchen und Blümchen.....


----------



## wodibo (6. November 2002)

> Server ist heute nacht down!



Nimms nicht tragisch Martin - ich auch :q  :q  :q


----------



## fan__ta (6. November 2002)

Verdammt, genau heut wollt ich nen Hackerangriff aufs AB starten  !!Hat der Dok noch mal Glück ghabt! :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Uli_Raser (6. November 2002)

Da hat der Thomas9904 ja noch so einigen vor!

Wäschewaschen
Bügeln
Putzen

Bügeln ?????????????? 
na seine ........!  ;+ 







Hemden meinte ich.  :q  :q 

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2002)

Und mich wollt Ihr immer als Ferkel abstempeln!!!!
Pfui über Euch alle hier!!!!!!


----------



## Uli_Raser (6. November 2002)

Wieso? ;+ 
Hausarbeit schadet nicht.
Zumindest nicht, wenn man dabei zuschauen kann! :m 
Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2002)

Hallo wodi: Verhafte die Ferkel hier und schieb nicht immer alles mir in die Schuhe!!!!!


----------



## hecht24 (6. November 2002)

:q  :q  :q


----------



## Franky (6. November 2002)

Arme Yasmin.... Wenn sie das liest, kommt sie ausm #d nicht mehr raus!!! :q:q:q:q


----------



## HeinzJuergen (6. November 2002)

@Lengalenga

Dampfgebügelt oder was?

Heinz Jürgen #h  #h


----------



## Klausi (6. November 2002)

:q  :q  :q


----------



## Kunze (6. November 2002)

Hallo Dok! Danke für die Info!   :m #h [ALIGN=left]PS: Also Männers - keine Ausreden mehr, heute Nacht seid ihr dran.  :q  :q [/ALIGN]


----------



## fan__ta (6. November 2002)

sehr interessante dicussion hier! muss schon sagen! 
und amüsant......................................... :l


----------



## Guen (6. November 2002)

Alles klar  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. November 2002)

Ach mir kommt das ganz recht. Da kann ich auch mal ne Nacht schlafen. Danke für die Info Martin!


----------



## Andreas Michael (6. November 2002)

Und ich bin ehh zur arbeit  :q  :q  also bin erst gegen 7.00 uhr wieder im Board  :q  habe ja sonst nix zu tun


----------



## Franz_16 (6. November 2002)

schade morgen ist Berufschule da hätt ich mir mal 
wieder die nacht im AB um die Ohren schlagen können  :q


----------



## JuergenS (6. November 2002)

Ob der Umzug wohl mit Absicht auf die Nacht von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag gelegt wurde? :q  :q


----------



## wodibo (6. November 2002)

@Lengalenga



> Das größte Glück auf Erden iss bügeln und gebügelt werden



*Taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa* 

Ich glaub es wird langsam Zeit :q  :q  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2002)

Nu gehts wieder - Goitt sei Dank!!!


----------



## Guen (7. November 2002)

Na Thomas ,schon wieder wach  :q  :q  :q ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## brockmaster (7. November 2002)

@Thomas
War es denn wirklich so schlimm? #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2002)

Entzug ist immer schlimm!!!! :q  :q


----------



## fan__ta (7. November 2002)

find ich auch!!
vor allem von gewissen substanzen!!


----------



## Ace (7. November 2002)

Natürlich gibt es wieder nur einen Vollidioten der diesen Thread gesten nicht gelesen hat, und dat is *ACE* der natürlich genau um 00:10 Uhr gestern Nacht ins AB wollte und sich gewundert hat warum dat nich geht ;+ 
hab schon den Halben Rechner auseinandergehabt bis ich müde wurde...trotzdem Danke für den Tipp nun weiss ich wenigstens woran es lag  :q 

Nachts sollte mann auch besser schlafen oder besser noch mit Frau Vogel zum Fischen gehen, oder war das andersrum  ;+


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. November 2002)

so ein Schiet. dann habeich nur noch 15Minuten :m


----------

